# Null modem connection?



## gabam (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi friends,
           How can I connect to a freebsd machine through serial cable using putty. Please give details regarding all the configuration that has to be done on the freebsd machine!
That will be so kind of you. Looking forward to your kind replies.
Thanks in advance


----------



## adamk (Aug 25, 2011)

As usual, the FreeBSD Handbook has excellent information on this that helped me: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/serialconsole-setup.html

Adam


----------

